# Ladies - Pcos. Overlook my diet!?



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

74kg female, 22, 5ft 5.

Using HBF gives 1500, and then TDEE I worked out at 1800.

M1: 50g P/20g fat

M2: 50g P/20g fat

M3: 50g P/20g fat

M4: 50g P/20g fat

280 kcals left - Is it even worth adding carbs in, or just more fat?

Was going to incorporate carbs on days she trained, as atm shes planning on just weight loss from diet/cardio.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Does she not want carbs?

200g protein? for a 74kg female?


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> Does she not want carbs?
> 
> 200g protein? for a 74kg female?


everybody wants carbs haha.

its because of the pcos - i read that carbs would need to be low anyway. and if shes not training why add carbs?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Ljb said:


> everybody wants carbs haha.
> 
> its because of the pcos - i read that carbs would need to be low anyway. and if shes not training why add carbs?


Well as far as I'm aware PCOS makes women crave carbs and from doing a little reading they can be eaten still, I'm not 100% on PCOS but carb cycling can/does work I think.

And well, people like to eat carbs, so cutting them out in the long run is likely to make someone binge on it.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I think 40% carbs is the recommended starting point.

Reduce carbs till weight loss/energy levels start to improve

Obviously complex carbs must be used to prevent blood glucose levels soaring


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

40% seems pretty high...she would be on more than me haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ljb said:


> 40% seems pretty high...she would be on more than me haha


lol its just a starting point,adjust down till the balance is found


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

xpower said:


> lol its just a starting point,adjust down till the balance is found


shes been on a fairly balanced diet anyway at 40% i wouldve said...so hence the drastic approach. maybe 20% carbs - roughly 100 a day would be ideal. would you still place fats in the meals with carbs in?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ljb said:


> shes been on a fairly balanced diet anyway at 40% i wouldve said...so hence the drastic approach. maybe 20% carbs - roughly 100 a day would be ideal. would you still place fats in the meals with carbs in?


 I'd try 30% first cuz if that's enough you have more scope for change later on


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

xpower said:


> I'd try 30% first cuz if that's enough you have more scope for change later on


good idea - 30c/40p/30f? and including fats/carbs in same meals? or time them


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I dont even know what pcos is !!!!!!!: :confused1:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I dont even know what pcos is !!!!!!!: :confused1:


Polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS) :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Ljb said:


> 74kg female, 22, 5ft 5.
> 
> Using HBF gives 1500, and then TDEE I worked out at 1800.
> 
> ...


Im on a very low carb diet. This is my diet plan, i have HIIT days and NON HIIT days. Have a look at mine for some idea, i know everyone is different but it'll give you an idea.

View attachment 165007


When i stick to it 100% i do lose between 2 and 3lbs a week


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I forgot to ask.

Is the good lady on Metformin? Metformin has been shown to be very useful with PCOS


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

xpower said:


> I forgot to ask.
> 
> Is the good lady on Metformin? Metformin has been shown to be very useful with PCOS


yeah she is


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS) :thumb:


Pml....oh that!!


----------

